
Ask HN: What is happening to HN? - ivanca
Right now this (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7526254) thread have comments expressing their opinion in a respectful manner and trying to support their points of view, nevertheless they (us?) get downvote to oblivion. Is this another effect of the popularization of HN? Or does the religion subject always bring so many downvotes to non-religious views?
======
dang
I took a quick look, and you yourself did more than anyone to derail that
thread into an off-topic religious flamewar.

The topic is the Vatican library's plans to digitize a priceless collection of
ancient manuscripts. The topic is not "is religion evil" or "why do my enemies
downvote me".

I will take a closer look at the derailing comments later.

This post, too, was not appropriate. The phrase "concern troll" comes to mind.
Please address any legitimate concerns about HN moderation to
hn@ycombinator.com, and please don't try to stir up drama on the site again.

Now I am going to kill this post.

------
tehwebguy
Comments that are off-topic and clearly have a political agenda get downvoted
here.

Maybe one side of the argument is getting downvoted more than the other in
that thread, but the point is that the post is about one thing and the battle
raging in the thread is about something else entirely.

------
yiedyie
I see most of the OP's replies down-voted maybe its not a HN thing, but a
specific situation.

------
nemasu
Correct, I see this everywhere. Apparently religion on the internets does not
belong. My guess is because most tech-savvy people are of the pure scientific
mind set or whatever. Disclaimer: I have not read that thread, opinion based
on parents description.

